# Egg collection tommorow - scared!



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

Having my first egg collection tommies under sedation and am winding myself up! Haven't had it before so am nervous! Any tips to deal with the day would be helpful along with any stories of how bad it wasn't!! 

Can't believe it has finally got here! All starting to feel a bit surreal now.

Hope everyone is doing well 

Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it will be fine. It's not as bad as going for a filling or something. It's not exactly a fun day out, but it's just one day then it's done.. many people get to go home quite quickly after. 

1) you need someone to stay with you 24 hours from when you have the sedative, make sure you aren't left alone. That is just a precaution but I think it is important. 
2) take slip on shoes or crocs or something to wear while you're there. Take something for DH to do while waiting around. We had a crossword puzzle type magazine which was excellent as DH could read me the clues to give me something else to think about. Take something nice to eat or drink in the car on the way home, not loads, just maybe a little chocolate or squash or something, also tissues, bottled water, and maybe a pillow or car rug. don't wear nail varnish or cosmetics or anything scented, no deodorant or hair products or anything.. take some lip balm or Vaseline for the way home if you want... if you have long hair fix it with a scrunchie or something you can lie down in rather than a clip... take a carrier bag to stick your clothes in.... 

I had three e/c's, the first one was fine but they messed up putting the cannula in my hand so I had horrible bruising on my hand afterwards. 
The second e/c I struggled to come around from the sedative. Then I was sick, then I woke up much better, then they gave me an injection to stop me being sick again and then I was ok. The third time I was really sick many times for several hours before I was able to go home, I felt very groggy and ill. It was probably worst for DH since he had to sit next to me which must have been pretty boring ( me alternating between dozing off and throwing up). 

mostly the worst part is that you just have to let go of any ideas about personal space/privacy, which the first time feels a bit weird (going into a room with several people in and getting up on a table without your pants on..) although of course they are all very professional about it.. by the time you have had a couple of goes at IVF it seems more normal and less weird. 

waiting around beforehand/the night before is bad because it's hard to think about anything else but once it's over it's done. Just look after yourself.. plan something nice for dinner (easy to eat, comfort food) and then have a duvet/sofa/dvd day.... don't worry if afterwards you are a bit sore.. depends how many eggs you get as to how bad that can be... you can take paracetamol if you need to but I didn't (then again I didn't have too many eggs). 

good luck and hope you get some lovely embies!     


I liked that I took my fluffy bath robe to wear on the ward even though I didn't need it for warmth, it felt reassuring. Wear some nice bright socks, you can keep those on during the procedure.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Great advice Goldbunny - I'm going to wear bright socks next time.

Don't worry about the sedation. I always find that I have the best sleep ever afterwards. My consultant told me that the sedation is like being drunk but with the added bonus of not getting a hangover. 

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, don't worry. It is easier than to fix the tooth. I was like you first time, shakung and concerned but really it is nothing. Just onxe you are done and at home, have rest and stay hydrated (water, natural juices or decaf tea. Dont drink pepsi and such stuff. Try to obstain from coffee which in general is not good for fertility). You might feel a bit sore later and if you spot a bit, it is fine. Just pay attention to your body temperature not to be high.finally, don't move a lot or quickly in the coming days because your ovaries will be sensitive and you don't want them to twist. Just slowly.
Gl


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I forgot to mention 2 things:
1. If you xan bring a heating pad with you to put on your stomach while resting at the hospital,  would be great.  It helps a lot!
2. Ask them what painkillers you are allowed to take because you may need  them. I usually don't,  but I dont know how many eggs you might have.  The more might cause a bit more of soreness.


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much..some great advice. I'm of to pack a bag of goodies and have a nice bath to relax. Hope you all are having a nice weekend x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Personally I've found EC to be no problem, and I've had 4 now! The first time I cried beforehand but the nursing staff were lovely and really looked after me, saying most people feel that way the first time.

The actual sedation I find great - I'd say they're the best sleeps I have!   I tend to come round quite quickly and have had only a little pain afterwards (probably 4-5/10). I got the train home (about an hour and a half) last time. You can take paracetamol, codeine or co-codamol afterwards (check when the nurses gave you some, as sometimes they give some straight after EC).

Don't know of anyone else has mentioned it, but I'd pack some biscuits or something you can eat on the way home - I was starving after not eating since midnight!! 

Good luck xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Bringing some biscuits is a good idea if they dont provide at the hospital.  However,  that day don't eat anything heavy because you don't want your stomach and intestines to ve heavy on your ovaries. Light  diet. 
I agree about sleep. I was always looking to sedation and afterwards because I knew it would be great


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Lucy, thank you for your post, how have you got on with your EC? Got everything crossed for you x

I'm in Wednesday for EC and am feeling quite scared about it, all your info has been invaluable ladies, thanks!

Tish x


----------

